# ET200SP Daten an Bluetoothfähiges Gerät senden



## Nixco (28 August 2018)

Thema erledigt


----------



## Fabpicard (29 August 2018)

Nixco schrieb:


> Was für Möglichkeiten habe ich?



Die Simativ-S7-App nutzen?

MfG Fabsi


----------



## JesperMP (29 August 2018)

Moka 7 ist ein S7 Treiber in Java:
http://snap7.sourceforge.net/



> ·         Native port of Snap7 core in pure Java, no DLL to deploy
> ·         No dependencies with external libraries
> ·         Packed protocol headers to improve performances
> ·         Helper class to access all S7 types
> ...


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2018)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Moka 7 ist ein S7 Treiber in Java:
> http://snap7.sourceforge.net/



Native Profinet-IO geht damit und auch mit der Simatic S7-App nicht.
Dafür brauchst du eine S7 CPU und nicht nur eine ET200SP.

Das nächste Thema ist dann die Bluetooth-Anbindung.
Du brauchst noch ein geeignetes S7-Bluetoothgateway.

Tja willkommen in der Welt von Industrie 4.0 und IoT 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## JesperMP (29 August 2018)

Ich hatte gedacht das der ET200SP ist ein CPU wie 1512SP.

Wenn du IoT nennst, dann denke ich das MQTT wäre auch ein Weg, aber nur mit ein CPU.

Wenn WLAN vorhanden ist, dann denke ich das man Bluetooth veglassen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2018)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich hatte gedacht das der ET200SP ist ein CPU wie 1512SP.
> 
> Wenn du IoT nennst, dann denke ich das MQTT wäre auch ein Weg, aber nur mit ein CPU.
> 
> Wenn WLAN vorhanden ist, dann denke ich das man Bluetooth veglassen kann.



Naja bei IoT setzen sich wohl 2 Protokolle durch.
Zum einen OPC-UA. Dies wird auch von Siemens recht gut unterstützt. Ist nur leider bei den kleinen 1500ern sehr langsam.
Abtastrate liegt bei ca. 500ms -1s.
Zum anderen MQTT. Hier muss Siemens noch Hausaufgaben machen.
Bei Wago ist dies mittlerweile in der Firmware der pfc100/200 integriert.

Für IoT-Spielereien ist das Siemens IoT2040 ein nettes Teil.
Hat 2 Netzwerk- und 2 serielle Schnittstellen und man kann Arduino-Shiels drauf stecken.
Und das für 200€. Vielleicht ist das auch ne Idee für den TE.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Nixco (30 August 2018)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die vielen Antworten 
Hab mich nun tatsächlich drauf festgelegt dass es statt Bluetooth WLAN wird.
Problem bei der Sache ist nur dass ich kein Netzwerkzugriff habe.
Heißt ich verbinde mich nur mit der SPS per WLAN.
Haken an der Sache ist, dass  am Schluss alles auf einer Android Datenbrille laufen soll.

Folgende Möglichkeiten habe ich bis jetzt schon erarbeitet:

-ET 200 SP --> LibNoDave oder Snap 7/Moka 7--> Konvertierung von C in Java --> Über Wlan Router --> Android App in Java für Brille.
-ET 200 SP -->über Profinet an Mikrocontroller-->Wlan Modul am Mikrocontroller -->HTML Webseite erstellen-->Mit Browser App auf Brille öffnen.
-ET 200 SP -->S7 selbsterstellter Webserver in HTML-->Wlan Router-->.Mit Browser App auf Brille öffnen
-ET 200 SP -->WinCC Mobile UI-->Unsicher ob ich einfach Smartphone Apps auf der Brille nutzen kann.

Was denkt ihr zu den Möglichkeiten?
Gibt's noch andere Ideen?

Gruß Nico


----------



## JesperMP (30 August 2018)

Ist dein "ET200SP" ein einfache IM, oder ein CPU ?


----------



## Nixco (30 August 2018)

Hallo, 
ist eine CPU.
6ES7510-1DJ01-0AB0

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (30 August 2018)

So sehe ich es:

Android App selbst erstellen, und per Libnodave/MOKA S7 mit CPU verbinden:
+ Man kann den App einrichten wie man will.
+ Vermutlich akseptable Update Rate. 
÷ Mehr Programmieraufwand. 
÷ Kein Support von Software Hersteller (da Open Source).

Android App selbst erstellen, und per OPC UA mit CPU verbinden:
+ Man kann den App einrichten wie man will
+ Support von Software Hersteller (wenn OPC UA Client gekauft wird).
+/÷  Mittelgrosse Programmieraufwand. 
÷  Geringe Update Rate. .

Anwenderdefinierte HTML Seite in CPU erstellen, öffnen in Android mittels Webbrowser:
+/÷ Support von Siemens, aber nicht super.
+/÷ Update Rate unbekannt. 
+/÷ Mittelgrosse Programmieraufwand. 
÷ Um auf den HTML Seite zu kommen und einloggen ist vielleicht ungeschickt mit der Bedienung in eine Brille.


----------



## Nixco (30 August 2018)

Hallo



> Android App selbst erstellen, und per Libnodave/MOKA S7 mit CPU verbinden:
> + Man kann den App einrichten wie man will.
> + Vermutlich akseptable Update Rate.
> ÷ Mehr Programmieraufwand.
> ÷ Kein Support von Software Hersteller (da Open Source).



Würde alles mit MokaS7 funktionieren oder brauche ich dafür noch zusätzlich Libnodave oder Snap 7? Sorry hab in diese Richtung noch gar nix gemacht.



> [Android App selbst erstellen, und per OPC UA mit CPU verbinden:
> + Man kann den App einrichten wie man will
> + Support von Software Hersteller (wenn OPC UA Client gekauft wird).
> +/÷  Mittelgrosse Programmieraufwand.
> ÷  Geringe Update Rate.



OPC UA geht leider nicht, da keine Internetverbindung besteht. Rein eine WLAN Verbindung von SPS zum Endgerät.



> Anwenderdefinierte HTML Seite in CPU erstellen, öffnen in Android mittels Webbrowser:
> +/÷ Support von Siemens, aber nicht super.
> +/÷ Update Rate unbekannt.
> +/÷ Mittelgrosse Programmieraufwand.
> ÷ Um auf den HTML Seite zu kommen und einloggen ist vielleicht ungeschickt mit der Bedienung in eine Brille.



Ich hab gelesen dass man eine Anwenderdefinierte Seite als Startseite setzen kann, also ohne einloggen?
Dann könnte ich die Seite als Startseite im Browser definieren und müsste so nur den Browser öffnen.


----------



## JesperMP (30 August 2018)

Nixco schrieb:


> Würde alles mit MokaS7 funktionieren oder brauche ich dafür noch zusätzlich Libnodave oder Snap 7? Sorry hab in diese Richtung noch gar nix gemacht.


Disclaimer: Ich habe kein Erfahrung mit Moka S7. Ich weis nur was man auf den Webseite lesen kann.
Aber ich glaube alles ist in Bibliotek inklusiv.
Es kann gut sein das Moka S7 selber auf Libnodave bassiert ist, oder davon inspiriert ist.



Nixco schrieb:


> OPC UA geht leider nicht, da keine Internetverbindung besteht. Rein eine WLAN Verbindung von SPS zum Endgerät.


Das musste gehen. OPC UA funktionert auch über Netzwerkübergänge.



Nixco schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen dass man eine Anwenderdefinierte Seite als Startseite setzen kann, also ohne einloggen?
> Dann könnte ich die Seite als Startseite im Browser definieren und müsste so nur den Browser öffnen.


Das kenne ich nicht. Es sind viele Jahren her das ich mit die AWP Seiten eksperimentiert habe. Kann gut sein das so eine Funktionalität dazugekommen ist. Wenn das geht wurde es mich interessieren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 August 2018)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dies Interessant für dich ist aber anschauen kann man es ja mal kurz:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...7-1500-erstellen-und-einsetzen?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## Nixco (30 August 2018)

> Zitat von *Nixco*
> 
> Ich hab gelesen dass man eine Anwenderdefinierte Seite als Startseite setzen kann, also ohne einloggen?
> Dann könnte ich die Seite als Startseite im Browser definieren und müsste so nur den Browser öffnen.
> ...



Es funktioniert  In den CPU Einstellungen unter: Webserver-->Einstiegsseite. 
Man muss dann nur dem "Jeder" Nutzer genügend Rechte geben.


Hat sonst noch jemand andere Vorschläge wie man sowas realisieren kann?


----------



## Nixco (30 August 2018)

Wäre es denn auch möglich ein komplettes HMI(bestehendes oder am besten ein zweites rein virtuelles Panel) im Browser aufzurufen?


----------



## JesperMP (30 August 2018)

Wenn ein HMI (Panel, PC Runtime, oder etwas anderes) ins Spiel kommt, dann gibt es viele weitere Möglichkeiten.
Für Siemens gibt es smartservice womit man ein bestehende Siemens HMI über ein Webbrowser bedienen kann. Aber es gibt meines Wissens einige Bedingungen. Z.B. muss die Auflösung von den entfernte Schirm (in diesen Fall die Brille) grösser sein als die Auflösung von den HMI.


----------



## RedCali (30 August 2018)

Nixco schrieb:


> Wäre es denn auch möglich ein komplettes HMI(bestehendes oder am besten ein zweites rein virtuelles Panel) im Browser aufzurufen?



Beides ist möglich, ein Panel und via SmartClient die Panel Screens im Browser aufrufen

Oder eine Anwender Webseite Parallel dazu auf den Webserver der CPU oder des Panels.



Nixco schrieb:


> In den CPU Einstellungen unter: Webserver-->Einstiegsseite.
> Man muss dann nur dem "Jeder" Nutzer genügend Rechte geben.
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand andere Vorschläge wie man sowas realisieren kann?


 Auch bei Anwenderseiten als Einstiegsseiten kann man das Login auf der Anwenderseite platzieren, so dass man nicht ohne Login auf die Seiten kommt - also nicht alle rechte dem User Everybody gibt ;-)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 August 2018)

Oder du überlegst dir ein passendes Protokoll in dem du die Daten in deiner Datenbrille benötigst, bzw. wenn dort schon etwas vorgegeben ist dann hast du ja schon das Protokoll.
Und programmierst das Ganze dann in der SPS aus und sendest aktiv über die T-Bausteine über TCP oder UDP die Daten.
Das kann dann auch ein z.B. im json-Format sein, wobei du da auch die Möglichkeit hast, eine Webseite im Webserver anzulegen, deren Datenteil dann aufgebaut ist wie eine json-Datei. Das muss nicht unbedingt html sein was dort im Webserver abgelegt wird, nur auf den content-type im http-header hast du keinen Einfluss.
Wobei der Webserver der SPS nicht unbedingt der schnellste ist, da dürfte eine Kommunikation über die T-Bausteine schneller ablaufen.


----------



## Nixco (31 August 2018)

schau ich mir an!



> Ich hab gelesen dass man eine Anwenderdefinierte Seite als Startseite setzen kann, also ohne einloggen?
> Dann könnte ich die Seite als Startseite im Browser definieren und müsste so nur den Browser öffnen.



Hab jetzt man das HMI über den Browser geöffnet.
Funktioniert das ganze auch ohne Anmeldung etc.?

Wenn ich in der HMI kein Passwort hinterlege sagt mir der Browser dass er das HMI nicht öffnen kann da es nicht Passwortgeschützt ist?


----------



## Nixco (3 September 2018)

Noch eine Frage zu den T-Bausteinen:
Brauch ich dafür einen externen Server oder kann ich die Daten direkt über die T-Bausteine an mein Android Gerät senden?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 September 2018)

Nixco schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zu den T-Bausteinen:
> Brauch ich dafür einen externen Server oder kann ich die Daten direkt über die T-Bausteine an mein Android Gerät senden?



Mit den T-Bausteinen kannst du die SPS so programmieren, dass diese als TCP-Server oder auch als TCP-Client arbeitet (oder auch UDP). Üblich in deinem Fall wäre wohl eher, dass die SPS TCP-Server ist und dein Android Gerät TCP-Client. D.h. dein Android Gerät verbindet sich mit der SPS und bekommt dann Daten zugeschickt. Wie du das dann gestaltest liegt in deinem Ermessen.


----------



## Nixco (3 September 2018)

Heißt, mit dem T-Bausteinen stelle ich eine Kommunikation mit einer von mir selbst geschriebenen App her, die dann Daten hin und her senden?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 September 2018)

Nixco schrieb:


> Heißt, mit dem T-Bausteinen stelle ich eine Kommunikation mit einer von mir selbst geschriebenen App her, die dann Daten hin und her senden?



Üblicherweise stellt in dem Fall deine App eine Verbindung zur SPS her, derjenige der Informationen und Dienste zur Verfügung stellt ist meistens der Server. Wenn die Verbindung aufgebaut ist können beide Teilnehmer darüber senden und empfangen. Das ist wie beim Telefonieren, der eine ruft an, und dann können beide über die Verbindung sprechen und auch zuhören.

Aber so wie sich das anhört hast du so etwas in der Richtung noch nie programmiert. Das sieht auf den ersten Blick relativ einfach aus, aber da gibt es in der Praxis dann einige Dinge die beim Aufbau einer solchen Kommunikation und der Telegramme zu beachten sind, damit es dann auch zuverlässig funktioniert.


----------



## Nixco (6 September 2018)

Hallo,
ich hab das ganze jetzt mal probiert mit dem T-Bausteinen.

Eine Frage:

Bei dem Baustein TCON: Was muss ich bei Connect genau anschließen? Da hilft mir auch die F1 Hilfe nicht. Bzw. in welchem Format. Server ist die SPS. Client in meinem Fall mein Smartphone dass per Wlan mit der SPS verbunden ist. Auf dem Smartphone habe ich ein TCP/UDP Testprogramm wo ich Verbindungen aufbauen und Daten Senden/Empfangen kann.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 September 2018)

Wenn du in FUP programmierst, dann klickst du auf diesen blauen Werkzeugkasten oben rechts am TCON. Dann hast du im Fenster zum TCON unter dem Reiter "Eigenschaften" und im Unter-Reiter "Konfiguration" die Verbindungsparameter dieser Funktion.
Dort stellst du deine Daten ein. Partner ist bei die unspezifiziert, und der Partner baut aktiv die Verbindung auf.
In der Auswahlliste "Verbindungsdaten" klappst du diese auf und wählst dort <neu>.
Damit wird ein Parameter-DB erzeugt und dieser direkt mit dem Connect-Parameter verschaltet.


----------

